# 15 Gallon Tall.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

This is my new 15 gallon tall: 2ft x 1ft x 1ft. It has a contorted Filbert Nut branch, planted with some Java Fern. There are 3 crypts and I hope to add 3 Jungle Vals. Would it be suitable for 3 or 4 Dwarf Puffers?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

should be fine it looks like you have enough hiding spaces. one thing though, you should put all the puffers you want in at the same time. i had an issue where i placed 2 puffers in first, and bought 2 more 2 weeks later but they got attacked because the first 2 became very territorial. OR ALTERNATIVELY, you could buy 2 puffers and before you put more puffers in, take out the first 2 and put them in a quarantee tank or a cup for about 30mins so they forget the tank (thank goodness fish have bad memory), then introduce all 4 in at the same time, this way you avoid any ammonia spikes from introducing too many livestock at once if your media isnt seeded. that's a nice tank btw, where did you find get it?


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

nice scape


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's an awesome looking tank and a great looking branch for it too! Where did you get a tank like that?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I got it from bcaquaria classifieds. It looks even better in person. Somebody really should be making tanks this size. The small footprint is great.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd love to see a nice big water sprite or wisteria in the middle of one  Or something that looks like a bonsai.


----------

